# [WoW] Suche ein Addon mit dem man LINKS aus dem Chat in Game kopieren kann.



## hamburgcity (15. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
wie in der Beschreibung beschrieben, suche ich ein Addon, womit man Links aus dem Chat inGame kopieren kann? Hatte es vor dem neuem Patch doch kann es jetzt nicht mehr finden.?
Danke Euch!


----------



## Moemo (16. Oktober 2008)

hamburgcity am 15.10.2008 23:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> wie in der Beschreibung beschrieben, suche ich ein Addon, womit man Links aus dem Chat inGame kopieren kann? Hatte es vor dem neuem Patch doch kann es jetzt nicht mehr finden.?
> Danke Euch!



Ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern, dass es mit diesem AddOn möglich war Chat-Links anzuklicken oder gar zu kopieren, sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht.

lG


----------



## memphis76 (12. November 2008)

Moemo am 16.10.2008 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube mich daran zu erinnern, dass es mit diesem AddOn möglich war Chat-Links anzuklicken oder gar zu kopieren, sicher bin ich mir allerdings nicht.
> 
> lG


Dann bestätige ich das hier einfach mal   

Mit dem AddOn "Prat" kannst Du z. B. Links kopieren (die auch standardmäßig in weiß angezeigt werden), aber auch viele weitere Einstellungen vornehmen. Z. B. kannst Du Dir zusätzlich die Zeit im Chat anzeigen lassen, die Klassen werden farbig dargestellt, die Chat-Historie kopieren und .. und .. und.

Einzelheiten kannst Du auch auf buffed.de erfahren, u. a. wurde Prat auch als AddOn der Woche vorgestellt.

Gruß
Memphis


----------

